# Kodeki audio i wideo "No decoder found for file"

## puntaru

Przy próbie uruchomienia plików audio np. mp3, flac, ogg i video np. avi dostaję komunikat "No decoder found for file" Co trzeba doinstalować do systemu aby to ruszyło?

emerge i co dalej ....

----------

## Pryka

daj emerge --info

ps. jakim odtwarzaczem próbujesz?

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> daj emerge --info 

 

http://pastebin.com/zEyYMJzg

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  ps. jakim odtwarzaczem próbujesz? 

 

odtwarzacz chyba coś na a... jak włącze gentoo to dopisze

----------

## Pryka

audacious, amarok? z tym, że one są tylko do audio.

Ale już mogę Ci powiedzieć, że skompilowałeś prawdopodobnie program bez flag wspierających formaty które Cię interesują nie widzę ich w emerge --info, chyba że dodałeś sobie pojedynczo w package.use jak nie to, dodaj odpowiednie flagi i skompiluj jeszcze raz.

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> audacious, amarok? z tym, że one są tylko do audio.
> 
> Ale już mogę Ci powiedzieć, że skompilowałeś prawdopodobnie program bez flag wspierających formaty które Cię interesują nie widzę ich w emerge --info, chyba że dodałeś sobie pojedynczo w package.use jak nie to, dodaj odpowiednie flagi i skompiluj jeszcze raz.

 

dodałem flagi i mp3 poszły, natomiast doinstalowałem VLC player do wideo zainstalował lecz się nie uruchamia, po kliknięci nic się nie dzieje, tak samo sprawa wygląda z dwoma odtwarzaczami audio, nie wiem o co chodzi.

----------

## Pryka

uruchom programy które nie działają pod konsolą i pokaż co wypluwa

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> uruchom programy które nie działają pod konsolą i pokaż co wypluwa

 

```
audacious

** WARNING **

Audacious has detected that your ALSA device has a broken timer.  A workaround

is being used to prevent CPU overload.  Please report this problem to your

Linux distributor or to the ALSA developers.
```

ale dźwięk jest

mam jeszcze VLC Player Decibel audio player które nie uruchamiają się. Co trzeba wpisać w terminalu? Może Decibel audio player nie działa pod xfce?

----------

## Pryka

Mało prawdopodobne żeby nie działał, edytuj odnośnik/skrót i zobacz jakie polecenie wywołuje, będziesz wiedział potem jak w terminalu odpalić.

Co do audaciousa to jaka jest jego wersja? To samo pytanie do alsy

----------

